# cross breeding?



## Dillon bend (Aug 7, 2009)

This might sound like a silly question but I was jst wondering if people ever cross protection type breeds of dogs? I think i read something on here about crossing mals with dutches but then I read something on here where they said that those two breeds are pretty similar and that in some organization or something they were registered together or something i dont remember exactly what it said. But what if you crossed other breeds I wasnt thinking about something crazy maybe something like a mal gsd cross. what would happen? Has it happened? I just got to thinking about this because I know people do this with **** hounds and some people do it with stock dogs why not protection dogs? Is it maybe a money thing where the dogs are more valuble than coonhounds or some stock dogs and people dont do it because you couldnt sell grade puppies.

I hope nobady gets the wrong idea. Im not testing the waters because I want to breed my back yard gsd to a show mal im just curious. Also I might have sounded like an idiot About the crossing mals and dutches and their organizations because Im fairly new at this and dont know anything outside of gsds and USA and sv


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f50/mali-dutch-shepard-same-dog-11765/


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Dillon bend said:


> This might sound like a silly question but I was jst wondering if people ever cross protection type breeds of dogs? I think i read something on here about crossing mals with dutches but then I read something on here where they said that those two breeds are pretty similar and that in some organization or something they were registered together or something i dont remember exactly what it said. But what if you crossed other breeds I wasnt thinking about something crazy maybe something like a mal gsd cross. what would happen? Has it happened? I just got to thinking about this because I know people do this with **** hounds and some people do it with stock dogs why not protection dogs? Is it maybe a money thing where the dogs are more valuble than coonhounds or some stock dogs and people dont do it because you couldnt sell grade puppies...


 Sure...this what some call *DESIGNER PETS*! The genetics watered down from one line and matched to another. Ape size retards...Pretty and nonfunctional...The known blended with the unknown! The very reason I buy from folks I know or whose breeding program isn't centered around $$$$$$$$$$$$$$!!!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

There are a lot of Mal X GSD dogs that are very good working dogs. They are in police depts. Military and other places as well. My sister had boo-boo breeding that produced some mighty fine working dogs.


----------



## Dillon bend (Aug 7, 2009)

So is it sort of common? Thats what I was thinking of. People breeding working breeds together to produce something better not crossing them to say they have a mal gsd cross like a labradoodle. What does is it add why do they do it? does anyone cross other working breeds


----------

